# Show your Feral flock



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

Every time I go to the harware store I can't help but look across the street to see how my Feral flock is doing. As far as I can tell nobody bothers them and they seem to hold there own. I know there is more then this but it was the first time I have seen so many just sitting and suning. They somehow always manage to put a smile on my face even if I am having a bad day and that is usually why I hade to go BACK up to the hardware again. I would like to see some of your's that you check on often. >Kevin


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Every time I go to the harware store I can't help but look across the street to see how my Feral flock is doing. As far as I can tell nobody bothers them and they seem to hold there own. I know there is more then this but it was the first time I have seen so many just sitting and suning. They somehow always manage to put a smile on my face even if I am having a bad day and that is usually why I hade to go BACK up to the hardware again. I would like to see some of your's that you check on often. >Kevin


Good idea! I don't have a "flock" anymore, but I'd love to see other people's pictures...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Love your picture. I'll post my flock later this afternoon.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This is only part of mine


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*My Flock*

Splish/Splash...How many Pigeons can fit into this water feature?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis;Splish/Splash...How many Pigeons can fit into this water feature?[/QUOTE said:


> let me guess, that is the view from your office window? what a sight!
> 
> 
> I do not have a flock of ferals, but this one I took a pic of before we went out on the boat for our last summer boat ride, I like to think he gave us good luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*A close up ...*

of the flock from the upstairs window.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> let me guess, that is the view from your office window? what a sight!


It sure is. I love it most when they lounge around after bathing.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Enjoyed all the pictures, Kevin, its nice seeing your flock.
Charis, I wouldn't get any work done with that view. Absolutely gorgeous. mindy


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*happy ferals*

Plamenh, it looks like you have a couple of doves in there are you cheating
Charis, I know I would not get any work done, I am having a hard time looking out the window watching the robins flocking up to head south, you know whats next. Spirit, he looks like he saying WHAT no seeds lol prety bird. I have always watched feral and birds in general even before I owned any, they never cease to amaze me in the things they do to survive. >Kevin


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

*My Feral's*

They roost and stay at my house all day. I used to feed them in my driveway every day to keep them off the street not to get run over. It took about a full year to train them, but they now all stay and eat and bathe in my back yard. There are approximately about 100 of them.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Plamenh, it looks like you have a couple of doves in there are you cheating


You can count them half a point each if you want. (I have hundreds on the roof).


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

lwerden said:


> They roost and stay at my house all day. I used to feed them in my driveway every day to keep them off the street not to get run over. It took about a full year to train them, but they now all stay and eat and bathe in my back yard. There are approximately about 100 of them.


Two odd ones out.. Grizzle kinda n a red.


----------

